# Xbox sux!



## lonny (Mar 20, 2002)

Ok, slightly off topic, but I thought it was too funny!
I went to this new media store yesterday and saw my first Xbox, it was next to a PS2.
I decided it was worth a picture!


----------



## uoba (Mar 20, 2002)

I played on this thing in an Electronic Boutique store a few days ago, it's pretty damn good! (Especially Halo!!)


----------



## fiznutz (Mar 20, 2002)

For me its just a principle.
Computers=Apple
Videogames=Sega altough with the death of segas hardware department ive choosen to stick with Nintendo

ive owned every console that sega and nintendo have shipped here in sweden and altough i bought into the hype and got myself the original PS when it was released  so mark my words i fiznutz will never let any sony or microsoft videogame hardware over my doorstep again


----------



## lonny (Mar 20, 2002)

Actually it scares me that a consolle can go in
blue-screen mode!!!

I played it too. It's ok. Better res (antialiasing?) than PS2, slower frame rate, that's the impression I got.


----------



## ThE OutsiDer (Mar 20, 2002)

I hate sony as much as xcrap..


Live on SEGA!


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lonny _
> *Actually it scares me that a consolle can go in
> blue-screen mode!!!
> *



I played it for 4 (having a lot of free time) days now and I can say that HALO rocks!!!  

BUT

In this 4 days this stupid box CRASHED 3 TIMES!!!    

My PSone crashed 1 time in 5 years!!!


----------



## Dak RIT (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alexandert _
> *In this 4 days this stupid box CRASHED 3 TIMES!!!
> *



Start worrying when M$ decides to make cars.  Actually no, worry now.

Cheers,
Dak


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dak RIT _
> *
> 
> Start worrying when M$ decides to make cars.  Actually no, worry now.
> ...



Cheers, Alex


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 20, 2002)

i am sorry but i must give you some information

I got my XBOX on Christmas Day (gotta love parents!)

It crashed once during a Tony Hawk level which was rendering TOO MUCH at one time (I used a cheat to do some really hardcore effects and it froze during a move)

Microsoft said that a few models had a few defective parts in them, so some were buggy and were replaced immediately (from all that i've heard, all got brand new ones when they called Microsoft)... mine has had no problems

In all the games I played, the graphics were simply amazing... Halo is pretty much the "Killer App" for the XBOX as it has the most players and is the #1 selling game (this may be old info, but i'm not sure).

People claimed the the XBOX doesn't have as many games for it as the PS2 does... well no shit... PS2 was out for a year before XBOX was launched, so it definitely had more games

My friend Steve (no relation to "Dude... you getting a Dell!") has ALL THREE SYSTEMS... GameCube, PS2, and XBOX... he says that the XBOX had the best graphics out of all the systems... hands down...

Slowed gameplay during some parts of a game... yes this happens on my XBOX, but my friend has stated this happens on all of his systems so it's not just the XBOX problem...

Can you use your GC for a DVD Player? No....
Can you use your PS2 or GC as a music center? No...

I know that you can't play DVD's without it's $30 add on pack, but the PS2 has a lower quality playback than the XBOX and the XBOX has better quality output... my movies look clearer, brighter, and better "rendered" on the XBOX than my friend's PS2. Well worth the $30...

People say the controller is weird... that's because it's ergonomically (sp?) designed... it has the best feel and hasn't caused my hands to hurt ONCE during a game... unlike the PS/PS2 controller has done many times in the past... don't get me started on the GC controller... that thing is f'd up... it's so uncomfortable that I stopped playing and went back to my XBOX...

I have replaced the following things with my XBOX...
DVD Player - $119 - Gave to Parents to use in downstairs entertainment center
Sony Stereo - $150 - Gave to sisters since we've already got a Surround Sound downstairs... i now use my XBOX EVERY DAY to play my MP3's and CD's...

Next purchase... WIDESCREEN TV! (hey... just 4-5 months of work... gotta love being 15 with a high paying job... don't gotta pay NO BILLS!)

*"In this 4 days the stupid box CRASHED 3 TIMES!!!"*
What exactly were you playing? Sometimes TOO MUCH gameplay or graphics rendering can hinder it to crash... just like a computer...

*"Actually it scares me that a consolle can go in blue-screen mode!!!"*
Please tell me you were kidding... they don't have the console turned on... that's why it's blue...

*"i fiznutz will never let any sony or microsoft videogame hardware over my doorstep again"*
Sorry fitznutz, but this is a Microsoft product that I would recommend with every part of my body... you are truely missing out...

Anything else I should point out or answer for anyone?

Also... pertaining to that picture of the XBOX and PS2... XBOX and Sony send out MANY various kiosks that stores can use as their displays... I've personally seen 8 different types of kiosks for the XBOX and 20+ for the PS2... mostly because alot of stores make their own kiosks sometimes...


----------



## symphonix (Mar 20, 2002)

Well, I gave a couple of games a try on the X-Box in store (Blood Wake & Gotham Racing) and I was very impressed. It seemed to run fast and clean with fantastic graphics and gameplay - which conflicts the hell outta me because I generally object to buying anything MS makes.

Now, correct me if I'm wrong here, but Halo was going to be coming out on OS X until MS signed a deal with bungee to get exclusive rights. In fact, the OS X release was up to early alpha-testing before they abandoned it.
I would hate to see MS do to the games market what they did to operating systems: force users and developers to abandon other platforms.

I have yet to see the Nintendo Gamecube down-under, but I see it has some interesting titles so I am looking forward to seeing it. I doubt I'd buy it though.

And as for using your console as a DVD or CD player, that doesn't impress me much. That they didn't build their IR-remote sensor into the X-Box, but instead require it to be plugged into a controller-port, only speaks of sheer insanity or a clever marketing ploy to extract more cash from their users.

Incidentally, does anyone with access to the tech-specs know what the processor is, and whether it requires a cooling fan?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by symphonix _
> *I would hate to see MS do to the games market what they did to operating systems: force users and developers to abandon other platforms.*



"Buffy the Vampire Slayer" was slated to be built for ALL GAMING SYSTEMS, but Microsoft took over, nixed that, and now it's XBOX only... 




> *And as for using your console as a DVD or CD player, that doesn't impress me much. That they didn't build their IR-remote sensor into the X-Box, but instead require it to be plugged into a controller-port, only speaks of sheer insanity or a clever marketing ploy to extract more cash from their users.*



Marketing ploy... and it's a damn good one... besides the XBOX controller, it's the #1 selling add-on for the XBOX



> *Incidentally, does anyone with access to the tech-specs know what the processor is, and whether it requires a cooling fan?*



Custom Designed Intel Pentium 3 at 700 or 750 MHz (can't remember)... and yes it requires a cooling fan (i can hear it right now as i play halo). It also has a custom designed NVIDIA graphics controller and 64 MB of RAM (which I think should be 128 or 256... man i wish i could open it up and install some more! ) and also a whopping 8 GB of storage space... it measures in "Blocks" instead of MB, so when you FIRST GET IT OPEN AND TURNED ON, it says 50,000+ blocks... well after 3 months, 6 games, and 11 CD's copied to the hard drive, it still has 50,000+ blocks available...


----------



## symphonix (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks, Bling. I think I'll keep a watch on this one ... from the point of view of an enthusiast / developer more so than a gamer. I am, for now, already worried about what MS will do.

Anyhow, thanks for the info Bling.


----------



## alexrd (Mar 21, 2002)

Two other things to add to the fray:

1) C'mon people, I'm no fan of MS, but are they really any more evil than Sony? Sony products have an amazing way of self-destructing three hours after the warranty runs out (I grant you that's an incredible piece of engineering in and of itself, but it's still a pisser....)

2) I have both a PS2 and an XBOX, the one thing that sort of stole my heart about the XBOX is that it feels much more solid than the PS2. The sony box whines like a jet engine when it's powered up, the disc tray rattles like a tinkers pushcart, and the browser (which let's you view/move/delete files on your memory cards, not browse the web) never worked on my unit. On top of that, at just about the one year mark my PS2 stopped booting CDROM games. This is a common problem on many units (the specific problem being that either the CD laser, the DVD laser, or both become unfocused). The solution? Send it to Sony for 5 weeks and pay them another $130 (unless of course you're still in the 90 day warranty period).
The XBOX on the other hand is much quieter (though not silent) and just has a better fit and finish all around (granted, it weighs like 900 lbs and is built like a tank, but...) In addition, microsoft offers a comprehensive 2 year coverage plan for $49.95, which is pretty decent, plus you can extend it when the term runs out.

There's no question that the XBOX has better graphics, but it's not a generational leap (like PS1 to PS2, for example) it's just a bit more detail here and there (especially if you're right on top of a texture... walk up to tree in Halo and it looks like bark, walk up to a rock and it looks like rock... walk up to a rock in Metal Gear Solid 2, and it looks like six giant pixels).
When you get down to it, though, it's all about games, and while XBOX has a few great titles, it just can't compare the excellent library that the PS2 has accumulated... maybe in a year or two, we'll see I guess. As much as I hate to admit it, though, if we're talking just about the hardware, I'd have to give the nod to the XBOX, both for quality and quantity (read: power).

Anyway, I'm feeling a little dirty after spending so much time defending MS and I need to go take a shower and scrub with brillo (still not clean... still not clean...)

L8r,
-alex.


----------



## rinse (Mar 21, 2002)

I have the Gamecube and got it for a number of reasons...

1. It isnt a DVD player or music center (that allowed the cost to stay down and doesnt force me to use an inferior player _i.e. PS2_ )

2. Nintendo always makes great games... say what you will (it's not mature enough, gory enough, FPS enough, etc.) They know how to make engaging storylines and use great play control to make you feel one with your character.

3. The controller fits my hand perfectly... I never got used to the PS style analog dual shock layout... (I hate the x, triangle, circle, square analogy), and the Xbox controller is so huge it feels unwieldy IMHO.

4. Rogue Leader

5. Eternal darkness

6. Metroid Prime

7. It isnt made by Microsoft.

8. It has better shading, textures and in general graphics than the PS2.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alexrd _
> *walk up to tree in Halo and it looks like bark, walk up to a rock and it looks like rock... walk up to a rock in Metal Gear Solid 2, and it looks like six giant pixels).*



also, when in halo and you have the sniper rifle, zoom in 10x onto one of the weapons laying on the ground... there is even EXTREME DETAIL there... also on some of the ammo packs, you can zoom in and read EXACTLY what is on the package, without blur, and it even shines in the light...

and rinse... i stopped using nintendo products after they introduced the N64... i hated it... without a doubt, i think it was a horrible system with very limited graphics and games (video game companies complained writing games for the N64 were too difficult)... and especially that weird controller... i still never hold that thing "correctly"


----------



## symphonix (Mar 22, 2002)

I kind of have a soft spot for the N64, but you're right, it did fall well short of the mark. The marketing and design department should have picked up something was wrong when testers first went to pick up the controller and had to be told they were holding it wrong! Some of the games had fantastic gameplay but lacked the depth and variety to keep players interested. Still more of the games just shouldn't have been released.

That said, I will give the gamecube the benefit of the doubt until I have actually seen it for myself.


----------



## rinse (Mar 22, 2002)

i had the 64... and felt it fell short as well... this on the other hand is a completely different story.


----------

